# Connection



## JvKbF (26. Jul 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich habe für meine Anwendung momentan eine MySql Datenbank, allerdings würde ich gern auf eine Oracle Datenbank ... oder vielleicht Access ( bin mir da noch unentschlossen ). 


muss ich dafür ebenfalls ne .jar einbinden damit ich verbinden kann? Oder reicht da reines Coding? 

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## thet1983 (27. Jul 2015)

kennst du google?? 

Oracle was ich weiss schon ojdbc14.jar
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/apps-tech/jdbc-10201-088211.html

Access
http://wiki.byte-welt.net/wiki/Datenbankverbindung_(Java)#Access_Datenbank


----------

